

Traffic results from picking a fight with 37Signals - marcamillion
http://marcgayle.com/2010/04/17/traffic-results-from-picking-a-fight-with-37signals/

======
chegra84
Yea, nice. I just got through listening to David on stanford podcast. Unlearn
your mba.

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2334>

After listening to it. I wanted to pick a fight, not because I need to grow a
site[which i think is clever] because I think some of the stuff they say are
plain wrong and they know it.

Sometimes, I get the sense they are doing it for publicity, but there are a
lot of young and upcoming entrepreneurs that look up to them, and they have a
responsibility to be accurate.

~~~
marcamillion
Well...I would encourage you to write a blog post about why you think they are
wrong, then you can start a conversation.

At the very least, it will force you to think through your positions to be
able to defend them properly. It's a worthwhile exercise, plus you have the
added benefit of it likely receiving a spike of traffic.

